

How Gmail’s New Inbox Is Affecting Open Rates - petrel
https://blog.mailchimp.com/how-gmails-new-inbox-is-affecting-open-rates/

======
Ashuu
Already submitted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091251)

